# What is the opinion of Corollas?



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.

1. Brakes are done.
2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented. 

Seller will only hold it for me to make a decision tonight. Asking $3800 which is the very lowest end of the KBB value. 

I've been hoping for a Camry or Accord but none have come up locally that meet the requirements in my price range (under $5000)


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

I’m currently going to buy one tomorrow for $750 but I won’t be using it for Uber. They are dead reliable. I used to have one that went up to 269k miles before I let it go.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


Try cleaning throttle body to straighten out rough idle.
Then look for vaccum leaks . . . INCLUDING bad intake manifold gasket OR cracked or warped intake manifold if it is plastic.

Spray carb cleaner around EVERYTHING that sucks air.

If there is a leak or crack . . . idle will speed up when you spray bad spot.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Corollas are workhorses. 116K is nothing on Toyota engines and trannies.

Your rating may take a beating though. These entitled paxholes don't like having to do _anything _for themselves let alone have to crank a handle to put down their own friggin' window.

Which brings to another potential issue: no power locks (I didn't even know there were still cars on the road without them!). That could turn into a real pain in the ass.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

VictorD said:


> Corollas are workhorses. 116K is nothing on Toyota engines and trannies.
> 
> Your rating may take a beating though. These entitled paxholes don't like having to do _anything _for themselves let alone have to crank a handle to put down their own friggin' window.
> 
> Which brings to another potential issue: no power locks (I didn't even know there were still cars on the road without them!). That could turn into a real pain in the ass.


I actually asked the seller about the power options and I'm glad it has them. I can live without the sunroof or the spoiler but I need my power windows and locks. I only had one car in my lifetime without them and I hated it.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

Missing power locks would be a concern for me if I'd be using it for rideshare. Need to have power locks, for sure, to be able to screen pax.

116K miles should be nothing for a Corolla, though. Rough idle could be many things from vacuum leaks to dirty throttle body to dirty spark plugs to plug wires to coils to even head gasket problem.

I have no idea about the price since I haven't looked at them. And every market is different, too. But sub-4K kinda sounds about right.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

I had a Corolla in the 90s that was awesome! I bought it at 36,000 miles. I sold it at 198,000 miles with no major repairs. I only sold it to buy s truck. I still see Corolla’s from the 90’s driving around.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I had a Corolla in the 90s that was awesome! I bought it at 36,000 miles. I sold it at 198,000 miles with no major repairs. I only sold it to buy s truck. I still see Corolla's from the 90's driving around.


The older ones are so worth it but I don't know about the new ones though. I'm actually trying to hunt the seller down for the one I'm buying, he's always busy.


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


Any Toyota is awesome.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> The older ones are so worth it but I don't know about the new ones though.


My neighbor has a new one, and he loves it. Someone else I know just bought a 2014, and are happy with it. Like Rideshare USA noted, any Toyota is awesome.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


Too small.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> My neighbor has a new one, and he loves it. Someone else I know just bought a 2014, and are happy with it. Like Rideshare USA noted, any Toyota is awesome.


Good to know but I still choose the older ones considering I can get them without any car payments.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

a 13 year old car is allowed?


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Zaarc said:


> a 13 year old car is allowed?


In Reno... yes... 15 year limit:
https://www.uber.com/drive/reno/vehicle-requirements/?state=jHbbVej_hOa1iOqFO0m2ENDalpY91QSX08FNz75G3AY=&_csid=zw3vxwmimqv77WSxoQqaBQ# ]


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> Good to know but I still choose the older ones considering I can get them without any car payments.


Smart choice. I saw one at the dealer months ago that was a 2015 for $9000. It was in great condition. It was lower than usual I think because it was heading to auction since a few dealers told me they only keep cars on the lot for 30-60 days.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> a 13 year old car is allowed?


A 15 year old car is allowed in my city.


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

What's the plan for the corolla? Share ride? No power door lock is an automatic nope for me.


----------



## Zaarc (Jan 21, 2019)

here is a good article for you. Lots of toyotas and honda on the list. '04 Corolla is #4.
https://www.kbb.com/car-reviews-and-news/top-10/best-used-cars-under-5000/2100005369/


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Passed on it due to lack of power locks and windows. 

So everything else being equal: Camry or Accord? Same year, same mileage, both very well (documented) maintained. About the same price.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


Pay the $125 and have your Toyota dealership check it for all flaws.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> So everything else being equal: Camry or Accord? Same year, same mileage, both very well (documented) maintained. About the same price.


That's a toss up for me. Just like a lot of other cars out there. They all look like appliances.

Between those two, I think I'd go w/Camry. Not sure why, but I kind of have a picture it being maybe reliable...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

JoshInReno said:


> Passed on it due to lack of power locks and windows.
> 
> So everything else being equal: Camry or Accord? Same year, same mileage, both very well (documented) maintained. About the same price.


Check your area for vehicles most stolen. Camry used to be one of the vehicles most stolen near me. Because of that, I'd say Accord.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> here is a good article for you. Lots of toyotas and honda on the list. '04 Corolla is #4.
> https://www.kbb.com/car-reviews-and-news/top-10/best-used-cars-under-5000/2100005369/


Good list but the 2003 TL and Accord suck. Their transmissions are garbage although they do look good for the year.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

Zaarc said:


> here is a good article for you. Lots of toyotas and honda on the list.* '04 Corolla *is #4.
> https://www.kbb.com/car-reviews-and-news/top-10/best-used-cars-under-5000/2100005369/


Which makes it too old for the platform.



rideshare2870 said:


> Good list but the *2003 TL and Accord suck*. Their transmissions are garbage although they do look good for the year.


And both are too old for the platform.


----------



## TXUbering (May 9, 2018)

VictorD said:


> Which brings to another potential issue: no power locks (I didn't even know there were still cars on the road without them!). That could turn into a real pain in the ass.


Maybe you should try using your fingers to unlock the locks instead?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


If you have long legs....DON'T do it!
Your back & circulation will suffer. Even if you get out and walk often. 
At the end of the day, you will NOT be able to hardly walk.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Update:

I just got into a bidding war over the Corolla. I was planning to buy it for $750 when this guy decides to bid up the price to $900. I offer the seller $920 and now I got a 2001 Corolla LE. These things sell fast and people bid up the price from it’s minimum value. I learned the hard way when this tan Corolla of the same year sold within 17 hours of being posted on Craigslist (CL). The one I bought today is less cleaner than the tan one but it’s still worth it. I’m going to have to part ways with the 4runner. It has nearly 300k miles and it has new rust forming on it and the seats and armrest are beat up so bad to the point that it’s cutting into me so I can’t find a comfortable position to sit in it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Check your area for vehicles most stolen. Camry used to be one of the vehicles most stolen near me. Because of that, I'd say Accord.


Not to be an ass but Toyota sells more cars than everyone else so there is a higher percentage of cars that are Toyota. Hence more Toyota's stolen simply because they are more plentiful.


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

I bought my wife a new Corolla in 2008 and she bought herself a new Honda in January this year. The dealer offered her only $1,500 trade in so I took it back and use for Uber part time. Made the money back already, gas mileage is great. Only 104,000 miles on it.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

This topic reminds me of when I first started Uber. I do Uber XL in a 2006 Toyota Sienna and if there is anything I know about XL, it’s that you need to be intentional with the hours you choose to work, otherwise you can’t make money. I could only make money during party hours and late evenings with XL and I hated it it from the get-go. I was thinking of buying a Corolla between 2006-2008 to do just X and save on gas money for Uber. This was about 2 years ago when Uber first came out and I was looking to spend around $3,000 to $3,500 on a Corolla but I’m glad I didn’t. I bought a 2001 today so it’s too old to do Uber anyways.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Not to be an ass but Toyota sells more cars than everyone else so there is a higher percentage of cars that are Toyota. Hence more Toyota's stolen simply because they are more plentiful.


No offense taken. That may be true, but I see just as many Honda's and too many Nissan's & Kia's in my area. But to me Toyota is the best, so the thugs stealing them know that, too.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> No offense taken. That may be true, but I see just as many Honda's and too many Nissan's & Kia's in my area. But to me Toyota is the best, so the thugs stealing them know that, too.


Toyotas don't want to die which is why people are still looking for them even with high mileage. I couldn't find a totaled 4runner for parts in my area so I could take the seats, so I gave up on it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> No offense taken. That may be true, but I see just as many Honda's and too many Nissan's & Kia's in my area. But to me Toyota is the best, so the thugs stealing them know that, too.


Who knows you just might be right. I got that LoJack thing on mine but not to sure how well it works. Idk keep good insurance is really about as much as any of us can do.



rideshare2870 said:


> Toyotas don't want to die which is why people are still looking for them even with high mileage. I couldn't find a totaled 4runner for parts in my area so I could take the seats so I gave up on it.


RAV4 here gonna keep mine till the wheels fall off.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who knows you just might be right. I got that LoJack thing on mine but not to sure how well it works. Idk keep good insurance is really about as much as any of us can do.
> 
> 
> RAV4 here gonna keep mine till the wheels fall off.


What year is the rav4? I actually was considering one of those but the one I seen on CL looked worn out and then my next option was a 2005 Nissan Sentra with 180k miles but the engine was too loud so I backed out of it. My Corolla has 192K miles and it's surprisingly quiet. As soon as it rolled up on CL, I got on the phone so quick to buy it. I just can't believe how fast they sell, people other than me actually want them.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I been keeping tabs how reliable these new model Nissans, Kia, and Hyundai are. So far I’ve already seen Nissans to be bad due to trans problems. The jury stills out on the other two. Opinions?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I been keeping tabs how reliable these new model Nissans, Kia, and Hyundai are. So far I've already seen Nissans to be bad due to trans problems. The jury stills out on the other two. Opinions?


IDK too much about Kias and Hyundais but as far as the Nissans go, the CVT transmissions are bad. I've seen Nissans with CVTs at the transmission shop near where I live and it doesn't surprise me. Anything with a CVT is a big no for me. You can flush the transmission on the CVTs blah blah blah but I'll just get a Toyota and skip that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

rideshare2870 said:


> What year is the rav4? I actually was considering one of those but the one I seen on CL looked worn out and then my next option was a 2005 Nissan Sentra with 180k miles but the engine was too loud so I backed out of it. My Corolla has 192K miles and it's surprisingly quiet. As soon as it rolled up on CL, I got on the phone so quick to buy it. I just can't believe how fast they sell, people other than me actually want them.


My Rav 4 is a 2017. They are great cars, very roomy, lots of tech and with nice layout, fairly quiet but powerful engine. I've had a lot of passengers ask me was they upgraded to select.

The Ravs seem to be very popular at the moment, probably on par with Camry demand but not as popular as Corolla.



rideshare2870 said:


> IDK too much about Kias and Hyundais but as far as the Nissans go, the CVT transmissions are bad. I've seen Nissans with CVTs at the transmission shop near where I live and it doesn't surprise me. Anything with a CVT is a big no for me. You can flush the transmission on the CVTs blah blah blah but I'll just get a Toyota and skip that.


Don't forget the Prius is cvt. I'm skeptical on them to but I can't deny those Prius hold up well.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My Rav 4 is a 2017. They are great cars, very roomy, lots of tech and with nice layout, fairly quiet but powerful engine. I've had a lot of passengers ask me was they upgraded to select.
> 
> The Ravs seem to be very popular at the moment, probably on par with Camry demand but not as popular as Corolla.
> 
> ...


The Prius is something else. Toyota has perfected their CVT transmissions.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

78k miles on my 2010 prius, all but 16k rideshare, still the original brakes, the most insane ride share car I am aware of.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> 78k miles on my 2010 prius, all but 16k rideshare, still the original brakes, the most insane ride share car I am aware of.


I want a Prius for rideshare but don't drive enough at the moment to justify the purchase. My Rav as great as it is only gets ~25mpg.

Btw my car before this was a 2010 Honda Fit good starter car, just small with lawnmower motor.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I want a Prius for rideshare but don't drive enough at the moment to justify the purchase. My Rav as great as it is only gets ~25mpg.
> 
> Btw my car before this was a 2010 Honda Fit good starter car, just small with lawnmower motor.


Prius is not at all fun to drive, but roomy, efficient and reliable for 3 passengers, not 4.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> IDK too much about Kias and Hyundais but as far as the Nissans go, the CVT transmissions are bad. I've seen Nissans with CVTs at the transmission shop near where I live and it doesn't surprise me. Anything with a CVT is a big no for me.


A friend of mine is a mechanic and he said the Kia's and Hyundai's have come a long way and are much better than they were years ago. But the Kia Soul just had a big recall, I think on engines.

To the other person asking about Rav4's, if you're looking at an older model ones stay away from the years, 2006-2008 years. They were the worst years and 2007 had the highest complaints. But besides that Rav4's Are the best SUV.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Invisible said:


> A friend of mine is a mechanic and he said the Kia's and Hyundai's have come a long way and are much better than they were years ago. But the Kia Soul just had a big recall, I think on engines.
> 
> To the other person asking about Rav4's, if you're looking at an older model ones stay away from the years, 2006-2008 years. They were the worst years and 2007 had the highest complaints. But besides that Rav4's Are the best SUV.


The old ones are just a complete different car at this point. Out of those years the Honda CR-V probably would be better. Honda makes a hellava car too.



dryverjohn said:


> Prius is not at all fun to drive, but roomy, efficient and reliable for 3 passengers, not 4.


That's good to know about the real pax limit I'm not a small guy. That Honda I had would give me cramps and etc if I drove over 2 hours without getting out and walking around.


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> A friend of mine is a mechanic and he said the Kia's and Hyundai's have come a long way and are much better than they were years ago. But the Kia Soul just had a big recall, I think on engines.
> 
> To the other person asking about Rav4's, if you're looking at an older model ones stay away from the years, 2006-2008 years. They were the worst years and 2007 had the highest complaints. But besides that Rav4's Are the best SUV.


I've heard that about those Rav4s too and the older ones from 2001-2003 had transmission problems along with loud engines when you leave them running.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

rideshare2870 said:


> I've heard that about those Rav4s too and the older ones from 2001-2003 had transmission problems along with loud engines when you leave them running.


I hadn't heard that about the 2001-2003. Check out the link and you'll see how bad the 2007 was.

http://www.carproblemzoo.com/toyota/rav4/


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

Invisible said:


> I hadn't heard that about the 2001-2003. Check out the link and you'll see how bad the 2007 was.
> 
> http://www.carproblemzoo.com/toyota/rav4/


Even carcomplaints.com states that those years had engine problems so I believe it.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


I had a low mileage 2007 Corolla. It got 27 mpg mostly freeway driving. Could push it up to 30 freeway only, down to mid 20s around town.

Very basic cars, very unrefined crashy uncomfortable suspension. Noisy. I would use one for rideshare only if it were free. There are many, many better options at that price.


----------



## UberNLV (Mar 17, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> 2006


Check your state's requirements for a rideshare vehicle. Nevada was ten years or newer I think it's now fifteen years or newer. Just something else to consider when making your decision.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> I had a low mileage 2007 Corolla. It got 27 mpg mostly freeway driving. Could push it up to 30 freeway only, down to mid 20s around town.
> 
> Very basic cars, very unrefined crashy uncomfortable suspension. Noisy. I would use one for rideshare only if it were free. There are many, many better options at that price.


What would be better at that price? i've beat the bushes hard for weeks around here and have test-driven a pile of cars. Everything is beat to hell under $5000.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> What would be better at that price? i've beat the bushes hard for weeks around here and have test-driven a pile of cars. Everything is beat to hell under $5000.


Beaten up is fine for Uber X and Lyft. You can get a 200,000 mile Camry Hybrid for a lot less than $5,000. Mine's currently at 317,000 and has rough suspension, dents on every panel, it's been rear ended and repaired by me with zip ties and brushed-on paint. But it passes UberLyft inspections, gives no trouble and averages 36 mpg. It's also quiet on the freeway and has good acceleration. And for the knock-down price UberLyft cheapos pay, it's fine. They're lucky it has wheels and an engine. If they want something else they can pay double and upgrade to a taxi, which will still be just as rough.

You often see Prius too for less than $5k with 170,000 plus miles.

Sentras start at around $2,500 for something that's rideshareable.

For the price you should be spending, you have to accept that it's not going to be factory fresh and will be a little rough around the edges.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Beaten up is fine for Uber X and Lyft. You can get a 200,000 mile Camry Hybrid for a lot less than $5,000. Mine's currently at 317,000 and has rough suspension, dents on every panel, it's been rear ended and repaired by me with zip ties and brushed-on paint. But it passes UberLyft inspections, gives no trouble and averages 36 mpg. It's also quiet on the freeway and has good acceleration. And for the knock-down price UberLyft cheapos pay, it's fine. They're lucky it has wheels and an engine. If they want something else they can pay double and upgrade to a taxi, which will still be just as rough.
> 
> You often see Prius too for less than $5k with 170,000 plus miles.
> 
> ...


I must be living in the wrong area.

A full 75% of the Camry's and Accord's can be crossed off the list here for either a salvage title, rebuilt title, missing body parts, manual transmissions or lack of 4 doors.

The remaining 25% are either WAY over priced or having serious mechanical issues.

I may have to venture into Sacramento to look as they have a much bigger used car market than we do.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> I must be living in the wrong area.
> 
> A full 75% of the Camry's and Accord's can be crossed off the list here for either a salvage title, rebuilt title, missing body parts, manual transmissions or lack of 4 doors.
> 
> ...


Maybe Reno's too small. I bought my Camry in Sacramento.


----------



## Joness (Apr 16, 2019)

camry 40 2009 year, 55k miles in 8k dollars intresting?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I been keeping tabs how reliable these new model Nissans, Kia, and Hyundai are. So far I've already seen Nissans to be bad due to trans problems. The jury stills out on the other two. Opinions?


Loved my Kia cars, 2 Rios and a Soul EV. Hated the van. The van couldn't pass a mechanic or a gas station without an expensive stop.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Loved my Kia cars, 2 Rios and a Soul EV. Hated the van. The van couldn't pass a mechanic or a gas station without an expensive stop.


What was the lifespan on those cars? Any expensive repairs? If you don't mind me asking.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

The first Rio I blew up because I forgot to change the timing belt. My fault at about 112K KM, 70K miles. Otherwise I'd likely have had it until I sold the second one as everything else was solid. 4 years old.
The second Rio I sold early because my wife decided the small car was out and we needed a minivan. I can't remember the mileage but I think it was coming close to the time to change the timing belt again and this time I wasn't going to forget. Again about 4 years old.

I just traded the Soul EV at 2 years because of a lifestyle change. Only 65K KM, 40K miles. I want to do things like go camping now that my life doesn't revolve around a little store I just sold. City trips and constantly charging meant I saved about $7K CAN, $5K US in gas and maintenance over a gasser.

Nothing expensive to repair on either machine but really they were in their early days.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> The first Rio I blew up because I forgot to change the timing belt. My fault at about 112K KM, 70K miles. Otherwise I'd likely have had it until I sold the second one as everything else was solid. 4 years old.
> The second Rio I sold early because my wife decided the small car was out and we needed a minivan. I can't remember the mileage but I think it was coming close to the time to change the timing belt again and this time I wasn't going to forget. Again about 4 years old.
> 
> Nothing expensive to repair on either machine but really they were in their early days.


Yea my dad had a Kia Sportage when I was a child. Every 100k the cap on the motor or something of the sort blew on it and he would have to get it repaired. Maybe it was his timing belt that whole time.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Sounds about right.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Currently looking at:

2007 Camry Hybrid 200,000 miles $5900 (haven't seen it yet)
2012 Hyunda Elantra 138,000 miles $6000 (little rough) 
2011 Toyota Prius 146,000 miles $5300 (little rough)
2005 Toyota Prius 168,000 miles $4900 (clean!)


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> Currently looking at:
> 
> 2007 Camry Hybrid 200,000 miles $5900 (haven't seen it yet)
> 2012 Hyunda Elantra 138,000 miles $6000 (little rough)
> ...


2011 Prius if mechanically sound. The '05 have a higher likelihood of needing batteries. Don't buy old Hyundai's, and the Camry Hybrid is already over 200k while already being less reliable than the standard Prius. All in mho


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

JoshInReno said:


> Currently looking at:
> 
> 2007 Camry Hybrid 200,000 miles $5900 (haven't seen it yet)
> 2012 Hyunda Elantra 138,000 miles $6000 (little rough)
> ...


I would say the 2007 Camry. I don't know long you plan to Uber but in my market that 2005 Prius would last around 2 years in my market before it gets dropped for being too old. That 2005 Prius would be a close second.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> Currently looking at:
> 
> 2007 Camry Hybrid 200,000 miles $5900 (haven't seen it yet) ...... *Consider a Hybrid with this mileage and year. No for this one.*
> 2012 Hyunda Elantra 138,000 miles $6000 (little rough) ..... *Not bad. High mileage on korea car. Consider about maintenance costs. *
> ...


2012, 2011 made cars are not aged yet. But considering the mileages. How come they went up to this far? They have been used too much in 7 years. Average 20,000 miles per years been used. Most of car is being used 12,000 miles/year.
When consider the asking price, I would go surely for 2011 Prius. 50 MPG is really attractive. But asking price is unbelievably low so you will need to figure out why owner want to sell it.
If I consider acceleration, I would go for Elantra, since the asking price is fair, owner believes that his car is in good running condition.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> 2011 Prius if mechanically sound. The '05 have a higher likelihood of needing batteries. Don't buy old Hyundai's, and the Camry Hybrid is already over 200k while already being less reliable than the standard Prius. All in mho


The 2011 Prius looks like it may have been in an accident and has a peeling paint job. Inside is in bad shape too.

The 2005 Prius just had a reman hybrid battery installed by a place I know and trust (I work in the auto repair industry).



rideshare2870 said:


> I would say the 2007 Camry. I don't know long you plan to Uber but in my market that 2005 Prius would last around 2 years in my market before it gets dropped for being too old. That 2005 Prius would be a close second.


I will drive the rest of this year at least. I had plans for 2019 to be my last year but some things have come up and I might need to drive through 2020 which a 2005 car will let me do. Also, this car will (probably) be turned over to my teenaged kids to drive so I don't want total crap. Has to at least be safe and as reliable as possible.



Wildgoose said:


> 2012, 2011 made cars are not aged yet. But considering the mileages. How come they went up to this far? They have been used too much in 7 years. Average 20,000 miles per years been used. Most of car is being used 12,000 miles/year.
> When consider the asking price, I would go surely for 2011 Prius. 50 MPG is really attractive. But asking price is unbelievably low so you will need to figure out why owner want to sell it.
> If I consider acceleration, I would go for Elantra, since the asking price is fair, owner believes that his car is in good running condition.


I have similar concerns as you. The 2005 has a reman battery newly installed. The 2007 is an unknown at this point. The 2011 has evidence of an accident and the inside is rough. the 2012 I wonder also what caused the mileage to rack up so fast.

I have an appointment to look at the 2005 Prius tomorrow evening.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> The 2011 Prius looks like it may have been in an accident and has a peeling paint job. Inside is in bad shape too.
> 
> The 2005 Prius just had a reman hybrid battery installed by a place I know and trust (I work in the auto repair industry).
> 
> ...


With the battery done I would lean towards the '05 too, of course depending on actual condition of car upon inspection.

Btw any of the sellers willing to drop price? That could change everything.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> With the battery done I would lean towards the '05 too, of course depending on actual condition of car upon inspection.
> 
> Btw any of the sellers willing to drop price? That could change everything.


Maybe.

2005 Prius asking $4900 books at $3900
2007 Camry asking $5900 books at $4000
2011 Prius asking $5300 books at $6300
I'm not too interested in the Hyundai at the moment.

Apparently the 2007 Camry also got a new hybrid battery this year.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

JoshInReno said:


> Maybe.
> 
> 2005 Prius asking $4900 books at $3900
> 2007 Camry asking $5900 books at $4000
> ...


I believe this is still a battle between the Prius'. Spending more than 2k for anything over 200k just seems folly. Although the batteries are done, most other unchanged parts are approaching the end of their lifespan (truthfully they've past their lifespan)....

F! It approach all with 4K just to see their willingness to bite. Prepare a reasonable argument of why each car is worth that much, but still stay respectful to seller. The price difference if you're lucky could offset a future maintenance issue if your car is unlucky:wink:


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I believe this is still a battle between the Prius'. Spending more than 2k for anything over 200k just seems folly. Although the batteries are done, most other unchanged parts are approaching the end of their lifespan (truthfully they've past their lifespan)....
> 
> F! It approach all with 4K just to see their willingness to bite. Prepare a reasonable argument of why each car is worth that much, but still stay respectful to seller. The price difference if you're lucky could offset a future maintenance issue if your car is unlucky:wink:


Agreed.

Right now I'm going to offer $4000 on the 2005 if I'm happy with the inspection tomorrow.


----------



## JoshInReno (Jan 29, 2018)

Priuses went badly.

2007 had a clunk in the transmission. Seller disclosed the fact when I pointed it out that he slapped a no-name reman trans in it 6 months ago in his driveway.

2011 was junk through and through. Not that the pax deserve better, but I just didn't want to sit in it for long.

Ended up finding a one owner, 2007 Civic with 110,000 miles on it listed for $1500 below book. It's mine now. :biggrin:


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


I had once Corolla, then Camry before i bought Prius. Both of those cars were rock solid. Only 2 times i have to take it to the mechanic shop in 7 years time period that cost me $350 in repair combine.


----------



## occupant (Jul 7, 2015)

That is a disgustingly high price. That 2006 Corolla is a dinosaur in comparison. At best it is a $2000-$2500 car. If you're going to use it for rideshare might as well go as new as you can afford. You can find better deals, certainly for $4K you can find newer vehicles than that. There are tons of 2017 models under $10K, look the same from 2014-2019 with minor trim differences. This gets you emergency braking, adaptive cruise, aggressive traction control, ABS, and more.

You can even go back to 2014 but you lose a lot of the safety features for basically the same car. Get at least an LE model, skip the base L (or for older models, the CE trim). 2014-2016 Corollas with around 100K-120K miles sell for $7500 or so. Why buy something EIGHT YEARS older? Here's a 2017 for under $8K...

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/769034434/overview/
But that seller is kinda sucky, you'll find Florida dealers pull BS like $999 documentary fees, so I try not to look at those. If you're trying to pay cash and need a car around $4000 look at the 2009-2013 models instead. The 2003-2008 generation is getting old and people don't want them anymore.

https://www.cars.com/for-sale/searc...39723&yrId=47272&zc=43235&localVehicles=false
Ignore anything that is from a "public auto auction" the prices listed are starting bids usually and it's scammy. There's also places that advertise on there, one is called East Coast Auto Source, the other Huffman's. They sell only wrecks, all salvage. So beware. You'll find the same BS elsewhere online like autotrader, etc. But there's some nice ones in there. Why get something old and crusty when you can have a newer model? 2011-2013 is pretty nice, not as nice as a 14+ model but they work hard and are simple and hard to kill. If you're in Reno then California isn't too far, here's a 2011 that'll work:

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/764887813/overview/
I would also consider larger cars like the Camry Hybrid. You can find the 2007-2011 generation cheaper these days. Those cars get an honest 38-40mpg in mixed driving. But you'll need to spend more like $6000-$8000 to get a good one. Non hybrid 07-11 models are cheaper but you'll struggle to average 30mpg in mixed driving.

I'm a big fan of very well care for very high mileage cars. If I was searching for a used Toyota at the moment I'd be looking for things like this, 222K mile 2012 Camry for $5500...

https://www.cars.com/vehicledetail/detail/766921160/overview/
Miles don't scare me on any vehicle. Seeing how is was taken care of is all that matters after 150K miles. If it's full of trash, scratched up radio face, turn signal and wiper switch all the markings are worn off, the pedal pads worn flat, holes or giant worn spots in the carpet, scuffed up bumper covers, dirty headliner where the windows have been open, smoke and pet smells, shopping cart dings all down the sides, filthy windows inside and out, loose trim, I'm walking away unless it's so cheap that I can drive it for a couple months and scrap it and not lose money. If the paint is glossy, seats and carpet and headliner clean, no obvious signs of abuse, and it drives smoothly, it's a keeper.



rideshare2870 said:


> Update:
> 
> I just got into a bidding war over the Corolla. I was planning to buy it for $750 when this guy decides to bid up the price to $900. I offer the seller $920 and now I got a 2001 Corolla LE. These things sell fast and people bid up the price from it's minimum value. I learned the hard way when this tan Corolla of the same year sold within 17 hours of being posted on Craigslist (CL). The one I bought today is less cleaner than the tan one but it's still worth it. I'm going to have to part ways with the 4runner. It has nearly 300k miles and it has new rust forming on it and the seats and armrest are beat up so bad to the point that it's cutting into me so I can't find a comfortable position to sit in it.


1998-2002 crumples like a tin can even when hitting a lightweight newer Corolla. Watch around 0:20 the dashboard and steering wheel flying through the driver dummy. Too old to consider except as a hobby car (and who the heck wants that). Because once you see the in-car video at about 1:40 you realize that car is trying to murder whoever is behind the wheel.






I got a 2008 Cobalt for $1500 and I have seen some cheaper since. I know it's not a Honda or a Toyota, glory be to the Japanese automotive Gods, I am not worthy, but I tell you what this little Cobalt sure works hard. I'm only using it for EATS and DoorDash and Postmates so far but it's holding up nice. I've already finished detailing the front seat, dash, door panels, trunk, and next I'm working on the rear seat area. Might buy a new carpet just because of the work required to get the original color back into it up front. Ugh. I don't know what GM was thinking with this shade of gray, but it doesn't hold up. Maybe I should do a black carpet. Anyway...

I'm really not trying to bash your vehicle choice, but I'm just thinking death trap and don't want you getting hurt or killed.



JoshInReno said:


> Currently looking at:
> 
> 2007 Camry Hybrid 200,000 miles $5900 (haven't seen it yet)
> 2012 Hyunda Elantra 138,000 miles $6000 (little rough)
> ...


Out of that list I would go for the Elantra. The 2005 will age out too soon. The 2007 is priced too high for the miles. Plenty lower miles or newer (09-10-11) for the same money. The 2011 Prius might be OK also.


----------



## bryangreene3 (Apr 18, 2019)

corollas are a very boring car. i test drove one and although the fit and finish is good, what you get for the price is not. every other competitor offers more standard features and options and it's under powered, not to mention the interior is dated/bland (subaru-esk). for what you get it's been over price for the past 3 years. but since you're not paying full price i guess it's a good deal, but i'd still want to see if it is indeed a new car (check the vin and whether it has been titled).


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Elantras of certain years had problems where machining residue of certain areas wasnt cleaned properly during engine manufacture, resulting in engines seizing up when oil flow to con rod bearings stopped. More recently they've been having problems with fires. I'd avoid.


----------



## UberLuxbod (Sep 2, 2014)

JoshInReno said:


> Looking at a 2006 Toyota Corolla. Original owner. 116,000 miles. Basic car. Manual locks and windows kind of basic. 30-35mpg. Everything works. Clean, well maintained with two issues.
> 
> 1. Brakes are done.
> 2. Slightly rough idle. Looking around online that seems to be well documented.
> ...


Is that how much they cost in the US?


----------



## rideshare2870 (Nov 23, 2017)

UberLuxbod said:


> Is that how much they cost in the US?


Pretty much. Although I've seen some with the power options for less. I've ran into a few for $2900.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

My 2015 Corolla LE Premium (next to my 2006 VW GTI personal use only car.) With my Corolla, Pax thank me for not having a Prius.

60,000 miles, paid $16,050 for it.


----------

